# Werkzeuge funktionieren nicht mehr!?



## Mordog (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ja, schon wieder ich..
Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich in Photoshop am arbeiten bin, geht alles so zwischen 15-40 min gut. Aber plötzlich funktionieren dann die Werkzeuge nicht mehr, das heisst ich kann ein Werkzeug z.b. den Pinsel anwählen, aber Photoshop begreifft das nicht, er ändert den Mauszeiger nicht auf den Pinsel, sondern bleibt beim zu letzt Verwendeten. Andere Sachen funktionieren aber weiterhin. Ich kann filter anwenden, das Projekt speichern, ebenen hinzufügen usw. Ich beende dann Photoshop jeweils und starte es neu. Nach ~30min das selbe Spiel nochmals..

Mordog


----------



## devilrga (23. Januar 2005)

Hi,
hast du Photoshop schonmal deinstalliert und neu installiert?

mfg


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Januar 2005)

Welche Photoshopversion?

Versuchs mal mit Werkzeuge zurücksetzen und/oder Photoshop zurücksetzen zu beiden Möglichkeiten solltest du Tipps im Forum finden können....


----------



## C4T (23. Januar 2005)

Ich hatte auch ein paar mal probleme mit Werkzeugspitzen usw.
Dies lag aber daran, dass ich ausversehn mal auf die Feststell-Taste (hoffe die heist so. Ist auf jeden fall die, über SHIFT) gekommen bin und mich dann gewundert habe, das meine Shortcuts nicht mehr so funktioniert haben wie sie eigentlich sollten 
Oder man hat noch irgendwo eine Selektion im Bild und die blockiert diverse Aktionen.
Manchmal sind es halt so kleine Fehler.
Wenn dies aber alles ausgeschlossen ist, würd ich wie der Thomas schon gesagt hat, erst mal versuchen, PS zurückzusetzen auf Standard, oder nochmal neu Installen.


----------



## Mordog (23. Januar 2005)

Ich habe Photoshop (CS) jetzt neu installiert, aber das Problem ist wieder aufgetaucht.

Am Computer sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen, gut genug ist der schon.. (Intel P4, 3.04ghz, 1024ram, radeon 9600)
Das Problem hab ich erst seit vorgestern.. Tauchte plötzlich auf!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Januar 2005)

Eine neue Installation bringt bei Fehlern die mit der Konfiguration von PS zu tun haben meist nicht, da die Konfigurationsdatei *nicht* überschrieben wird und sitz der Fehler dort, dann bleibt auch das Problem.


----------



## vinzi (18. Juni 2010)

Danke, bei mir war es die feststelltaste. :/
Schade dass ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin. 
Allerdings ist das auch ganz praktisch da man mit dem drücken der feststelltaste ja immer auch zwischen dem neuen und dem zuletzt verwendeten werkzeug wechseln kann.


----------

